
FBI Warns of Russian Interference in 2020 Race and Boosts Counterintelligence - tareqak
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/26/us/politics/fbi-russian-election-interference.html
======
stendinator
They have been meddling in other countries' elections for decades and only now
realize the others might do it as well?

The pikachu meme seems more than appropriate here.

~~~
hsnewman
The FBI works within the USA. It would be the CIA that would does meddling in
other countries' elections. Seems you have been spending too much time
watching cartoons.

~~~
summitsummit
Last remark seems uncalled for and unnecessary.

------
Proven
Fake news marathon from the 2016 election hasn't finished yet, but Deep State
and their minions from the NY Times are already trying to start another
campaign.

I wish there was some truth to it, because the US government is the worst
election meddler (and let's not forget the wars and coups) in the history of
mankind.

